# Local fruit fly cultures



## singfrograin (May 19, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm a new member and I just got my first frogs last weekend. I also purchased a ff culture but i didn't realize how slow they would be to reproduce so I'm looking for someone who lives in the NYC area who I can purchase some cultures from (or really any type of insect that's small enough for them to eat.). The frogs seem to be happy and doing well but i don't want to skimp on their food so if i can't find someone closeby i'm going to overnight a culture for tomorrow. Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

In a pinch try Petco, most of them sell melanos - do you drive?


----------

